# Odd but good!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Tiger sauce and plain peanut butter.
Reminds me of something I ate in a Thai restaurant.


I like PB and grilled cheese too.
tastes like meat.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

What's Tiger Sauce?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Magus said:


> I like PB and grilled cheese too.
> tastes like meat.


Yup!! And people thought I was crazy! Bananas go good, too,with PB&J!! :wave:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Banana and mayo sammich..ummm ummm.

PB and Banana sammich...ummm ummmm




Jim


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Love Tiger Sauce! Use it in marinade for steaks.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Do not use it.

Disclaimer: While we aim to provide accurate product information, it is provided by manufacturers, suppliers and others, and has not been verified by us. See our disclaimer.
The original tiger sauce is an exotic, moderately spicy blend of Ingredients in a cayenne pepper base. With a touch of sweet and sour, it's perfect for meats, seafood and poultry. Delicious on sandwiches, in dips and soups. 
Book of recipes Try Me The Original Tiger Sauce:
Delicious on sandwiches and in dips and soups
A spicy sauce for meats, seafood and poultry
Ingredients:
Ingredients: Vinegar, Sugar, Aged Red Peppers, Worcestershire Sauce (Water, Vinegar, Corn Syrup, Sugar, Hydrolyzed Corn Protein, Salt, Caramel Color, Anchovy, Spices, Tamarind, Natural Flavorings), Salt, Water. Contains 2% Or Less of Spices, Vegetable Gum, and 0.1% of Sodium Benzoate As A Preservative.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Why not?
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Try-Me-The-Original-Tiger-Sauce-5-fl-oz/13442798


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is supposed to be a pretty good "mock" tiger sauce recipe.

Tiger Sauce 

8 small fresh red hot Chiles
12 oz pickled red cherry peppers, drained 
2 oz juice from pickled red cherry peppers 
2.1 oz tamarind pods w/ most shell & strings removed)
4 cups water
1 cup distilled white vinegar, 5% acid
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 TBS salt, course 
1/2 cup "Very Dry Sherry"

1 3/4 tsp Xanthan gum
1/3 tsp sodium benzoate

Trim & rough cut fresh chiles. Place all ingredients, except the last two items (Xanthan gum and sodium benzoate) in stainless steel pot. Cover, bring to boil and simmer for one hour, stirring occasionally. Break up tamarind pods while cooking. Let cool slightly and process in a blender. Force through a course strainer. Return sauce to the cook pot, cover and bring to a boil. Wisk in the Xanthan gum and sodium benzoate. Chill. Bottle. Makes 7 cups.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd swap the sodium benzonate for bicarb and just keep it refrigerated.


----------

